#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Let's create new subforum for Laser scanning technologies

## pish

Hello all. 


I believe LIDAR technologies are very useful, but complex and disgusting.

May be it is time to create subforum for laser scanners, software and etc?See More: Let's create new subforum for Laser scanning technologies

----------

